# Opinions on my part list?



## The VCR King

I finally have saved enough to build a small PC ($1000 or less) to replace the Blue Beast, and here is one possible part list I threw together:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/Rpd6XL

Will this build give me decent performance? I mostly just play F04 and TF2.

Whatever I end up building I plan to use AMD AM3+ due to cost issues


----------



## _Kyle_

AM3+? Go with Ryzen 3 for about 20 bucks more. You won't regret it. Also, get a 1050ti instead of that 1060 3GB. That one extra gig makes a good difference in most games.


----------



## The VCR King

Deerling7 said:


> AM3+? Go with Ryzen 3 for about 20 bucks more. You won't regret it. Also, get a 1050ti instead of that 1060 3GB. That one extra gig makes a good difference in most games.


I'll think about Ryzen. Not sure if I'll do it or not. I like the AM3+ platform lol I'm "old fashioned" I guess?

Also I understand the thing about the video card VRAM GBs, but my current 6950 is only 2GB and it performs to my needs and wants for TF2 and F04, I think I'll be fine on the 3GB 1060.


----------



## _Kyle_

The VCR King said:


> I'll think about Ryzen. Not sure if I'll do it or not. I like the AM3+ platform lol I'm "old fashioned" I guess?
> 
> Also I understand the thing about the video card VRAM GBs, but my current 6950 is only 2GB and it performs to my needs and wants for TF2 and F04, I think I'll be fine on the 3GB 1060.


The 1050ti is cheaper as well. I HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## _Kyle_

PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jyP9gL
Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jyP9gL/by_merchant/

CPU: AMD - Ryzen 3 1200 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($104.99 @ Amazon) 
Motherboard: ASRock - AB350M Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($59.99 @ Newegg) 
Memory: G.Skill - Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($146.99 @ Newegg) 
Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  ($117.60 @ Amazon) 
Storage: Western Digital - Blue 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($63.34 @ OutletPC) 
Video Card: Zotac - GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB Mini Video Card  ($144.99 @ Amazon) 
Case: Inwin - 301 White MicroATX Mini Tower Case  ($64.99 @ SuperBiiz) 
Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($79.89 @ OutletPC) 
Wireless Network Adapter: Gigabyte - GC-WB867D-I PCI-Express x1 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wi-Fi Adapter  ($39.00 @ B&H) 
Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz) 
Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz) 
Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz) 
Total: $854.45
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-09-11 16:12 EDT-0400

It looks good, is quiet, and will outperform the one you supplied. It does not have an optical drivem but you could always get an external one.


----------



## The VCR King

Deerling7 said:


> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jyP9gL
> Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jyP9gL/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: AMD - Ryzen 3 1200 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> Motherboard: ASRock - AB350M Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> Memory: G.Skill - Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($146.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  ($117.60 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Western Digital - Blue 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($63.34 @ OutletPC)
> Video Card: Zotac - GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB Mini Video Card  ($144.99 @ Amazon)
> Case: Inwin - 301 White MicroATX Mini Tower Case  ($64.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($79.89 @ OutletPC)
> Wireless Network Adapter: Gigabyte - GC-WB867D-I PCI-Express x1 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wi-Fi Adapter  ($39.00 @ B&H)
> Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz)
> Total: $854.45
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-09-11 16:12 EDT-0400
> 
> It looks good, is quiet, and will outperform the one you supplied. It does not have an optical drivem but you could always get an external one.


I actually very like your idea now, I'll take your list and tweak it a bit (change case and HDD, add optical drive)

Thank you!


----------



## The VCR King

Also is the Ryzen 3 4-core 3.5ghz good? I'd prefer 3.5 over the 3.1


----------



## johnb35

DO NOT GO AM3+ AT THIS TIME!!!  Pretty stupid in my opinion when its about ready to die.  Going ryzen gives you the upgradeability later.  You will most likely need a new copy of windows as well.

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/7dRCTH


----------



## The VCR King

Thanks guys. I'll work on a new list based on your lists tonight and come back with "revision 2/3"


----------



## _Kyle_

The VCR King said:


> I actually very like your idea now


Dat grammar. Lol, just joking. I'm always happy to help .


----------



## _Kyle_

Deerling7 said:


> PCPartPicker part list: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jyP9gL
> Price breakdown by merchant: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/jyP9gL/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: AMD - Ryzen 3 1200 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor  ($104.99 @ Amazon)
> Motherboard: ASRock - AB350M Micro ATX AM4 Motherboard  ($59.99 @ Newegg)
> Memory: G.Skill - Ripjaws 4 Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory  ($146.99 @ Newegg)
> Storage: Samsung - 960 EVO 250GB M.2-2280 Solid State Drive  ($117.60 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Western Digital - Blue 2TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive  ($63.34 @ OutletPC)
> Video Card: Zotac - GeForce GTX 1050 Ti 4GB Mini Video Card  ($144.99 @ Amazon)
> Case: Inwin - 301 White MicroATX Mini Tower Case  ($64.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Power Supply: EVGA - SuperNOVA G3 550W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply  ($79.89 @ OutletPC)
> Wireless Network Adapter: Gigabyte - GC-WB867D-I PCI-Express x1 802.11a/b/g/n/ac Wi-Fi Adapter  ($39.00 @ B&H)
> Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz)
> Case Fan: be quiet! - Pure Wings 2 51.4 CFM  120mm Fan  ($10.89 @ SuperBiiz)
> Total: $854.45
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2017-09-11 16:12 EDT-0400
> 
> It looks good, is quiet, and will outperform the one you supplied. It does not have an optical drivem but you could always get an external one.



Oh wow, I just realized that is a 5400 RPM drive. Might wanna change that .


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> Also I understand the thing about the video card VRAM GBs, but my current 6950 is only 2GB and it performs to my needs and wants for TF2 and F04, I think I'll be fine on the 3GB 1060


Except you don't because the 6gb version of the gtx 1060 actually has more cuda cores. So it's physically a faster a card.


----------



## The VCR King

Would this be decent?

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/cQq4CJ


----------



## Intel_man

@The VCR King , this build will smash yours and is ~within 1000. 

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/GGWPCy


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> @The VCR King , this build will smash yours and is ~within 1000.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/GGWPCy


damn... back to the drawing board I go.


----------



## beers

You might be able to create some more budget space by absorbing wifi into a board that has it (such as the Asrock x370 killer sli/ac).

That can get you the jump to m.2, b-die ram or just a couple bucks in the wallet.


----------



## _Kyle_

The VCR King said:


> Would this be decent?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/cQq4CJ


Don get WD Black. It is overpriced for little performance increase.


----------



## The VCR King

Deerling7 said:


> Don get WD Black. It is overpriced for little performance increase.


I've heard a lot of bad things about WD blue or green drives, plus my current rig has a Caviar Black and I like it. Probably wouldn't re-use it in a new build tho cause mine is from 2009


----------



## The VCR King

I'm also wanting to go micro-atx for this PC to save some desk space but PCPartPicker doesn't have any MATX boards with wifi so I'll have to do micro itx instead lol


----------



## johnb35

Nothing wrong with the WD blue drives.  Probably would go the black if using as a boot drive with no ssd.  Don't go mini itx just get an adapter.


----------



## The VCR King

Ok this should suit my needs right? Literally all I do is fallout 4, TF2 and Netflix

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/sVxkYr

It should be a bit better than my current rig in performance terms. I don't need "balls to the wall" performance I just need something that'll run decent lol. Later I'll switch the black for the blue drive


----------



## beers

Why mini ITX in micro ATX case?


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> Why mini ITX in micro ATX case?


PCPP didn't have any micro-ATX boards with built-in wifi

Anyways, here is part list revision 5 lol:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/P6D2RB

For what I do, I think this will work fine in terms of performance


----------



## Intel_man

Don't be stupid and buy a proper size board.

That's as nice as I'll word it.


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> Don't be stupid and buy a proper size board.
> 
> That's as nice as I'll word it.


I understand but as I said before there weren't any micro atx boards with built-in wifi. If I can save the costs of a wifi card by getting a micro itx board WITH built in then shouldn't I?


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> I understand but as I said before there weren't any micro atx boards with built-in wifi. If I can save the costs of a wifi card by getting a micro itx board WITH built in then shouldn't I?


Because you lose a bunch of pcie slots over ATX, 2 dimm slots, and possibly sata ports among other things.

Just buy a mid tower ATX. mATX cases aren't that much smaller than mid towers. You're not going to save much space.

You either go full mITX or you get ATX. mATX sucks.


----------



## johnb35

I would also go with at least a 500 or 550 watt psu, will help if you upgrade video card later.


----------



## beers

I'd only go mini ITX if I had a super small mITX case to put it in.  Otherwise as Intel was indicating that a lot of mid tower ATX that accept a full size board are pretty compact (such as the Fractal Define C, which is only about 8% larger than the one you listed  ) and offer you a lot more expandability for not much extra tower height.  Ultimately you get a more complete computer without both limiting yourself and paying a premium price for mITX components.

Obviously your call, however.


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> I'd only go mini ITX if I had a super small mITX case to put it in.  Otherwise as Intel was indicating that a lot of mid tower ATX that accept a full size board are pretty compact (such as the Fractal Define C, which is only about 8% larger than the one you listed  ) and offer you a lot more expandability for not much extra tower height.  Ultimately you get a more complete computer without both limiting yourself and paying a premium price for mITX components.
> 
> Obviously your call, however.


I'll still tinker around a bit with the PCPP.

In the meantime, how would the performance of my current list PC compare to my current rig?


----------



## johnb35

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-3-1300X-vs-AMD-Phenom-II-X6-1090T/3930vsm417

See for yourself.


----------



## _Kyle_

https://pcpartpicker.com/list/9kk7VY

You said you only use it for TF2, Fallout 4, and Netflix. You should not need more than 250 gigs of storage. I made some other changes too.


----------



## The VCR King

Deerling7 said:


> https://pcpartpicker.com/list/9kk7VY
> 
> You said you only use it for TF2, Fallout 4, and Netflix. You should not need more than 250 gigs of storage. I made some other changes too.


I meant in terms of games I only use TF2 and FO4. 

I also have iTunes, movies, family photos, documents, backups, blahblah...
A 1tb or more drive is needed for my needs


----------



## The VCR King

I tweaked the microatx list a bit more, and so far here is what I've come up with:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/P6D2RB

Besides the whole "mini-ITX in a micro-ATX" case thing, wouldn't this be a pretty decent build performance-wise if it became a "reality"? 

I mean, as long as it performs equally or better than my current PC I'll be happy. 

I'm just wanting to do a new build since I have the funds and the Beast is on borrowed time.


----------



## _Kyle_

The VCR King said:


> I meant in terms of games I only use TF2 and FO4.
> 
> I also have iTunes, movies, family photos, documents, backups, blahblah...
> A 1tb or more drive is needed for my needs


Ahhh, I see.


----------



## beers

Aside from that optical drive looking horrifically ugly it should be alright 

You can get some noticeably faster ram for like ten bucks more : https://pcpartpicker.com/product/sykwrH/gskill-memory-f43200c16d16gtzb


----------



## The VCR King

I took the time and did a LOT of research on compatibility and speeds and all that stuff and I think I finally got a decent build list:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/P6D2RB

Additional notes about this revision, I chose the 3GB 1060 card because I don't play any games where 6gb would do me any good, heck I rarely play Fo4 now and I barely use all of the 2GB on my 6950 playing TF2.

Also I chose a non modular PSU to save money because I'm not bothering with a modular unit if my case has no side window.


----------



## johnb35

Your list is private so we can't see it.


----------



## The VCR King

johnb35 said:


> Your list is private so we can't see it.


Shit... this should work:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/P6D2RB

this should be a decently balanced build for what I do


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> I chose the 3GB 1060 card because I don't play any games where 6gb would do me any good, heck I rarely play Fo4 now and I barely use all of the 2GB on my 6950 playing TF2.


That's not the reason why the 6gb version of the 1060 is recommended. Vram consumption also does not give you a good picture of performance demand.

The 6gb version physically has more CUDA cores which means it's a faster card in general, even when vram usage is not being fully consumed. 

On top of all that, I'd get a 2x8gb configuration instead of a 4x4gb layout. There's really no reason to occupy all four slots at such low density ram.


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> That's not the reason why the 6gb version of the 1060 is recommended. Vram consumption also does not give you a good picture of performance demand.
> 
> The 6gb version physically has more CUDA cores which means it's a faster card in general, even when vram usage is not being fully consumed.
> 
> On top of all that, I'd get a 2x8gb configuration instead of a 4x4gb layout. There's really no reason to occupy all four slots at such low density ram.


1. I understand but I almost exclusively play TF2 and Need for Speed, I don't really need "balls to the wall" performance GPU-wise. As I said before my little Radeon 6950 2GB is already more than enough so a 1060 3GB will fit me fine.

2. I prefer 4x4 so I can run dual-channel. Plus the cost difference is pretty much negligible.


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> I prefer 4x4 so I can run dual-channel. Plus the cost difference is pretty much negligible.


2 x 8gb is dual channel.


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> 2. I prefer 4x4 so I can run dual-channel. Plus the cost difference is pretty much negligible.


That's not how dual channel works. You're already running in dual channel with 2 sticks of Ram. You would already be occupying channel A and B in both of the DIMM 0 slots. Grabbing 2x8gb will further allow expansion when higher demand of ram occurs in the future. You gain nothing from filling up all slots.


----------



## zeppelin04

Figured I would jump in after lurking a while.  I have the define c and it is surprisingly compact while still allowing atx boards.  If you can swing it you will not regret it one bit.  I have been underwhelmed by itx and matx boards so far. Having a small case that still has full support is the best of both worlds for me.

Have to agree with others recommending 2 sticks of ram.  You could likely save some money and afford the 6gb version of the 1060.  You may not be playing much fallout now but games come out all the time.  Don't skimp on vram and regret it. I have done it before and it sucks.


----------



## beers

The VCR King said:


> As I said before my little Radeon 6950 2GB is already more than enough


Why don't you throw the 6950 in your new build and save some $ if it already suits your needs?


The VCR King said:


> 2. I prefer 4x4 so I can run dual-channel. Plus the cost difference is pretty much negligible.


As per others you can run dual channel with 2 or 4 sticks.  Populating all of your slots prevents you from upgrading as easily in the future.  Definitely 2x8GB.  I still get 'dual channel' with 2x16 GB sticks.  If you had a platform that supported quad channel you would 'need' 4 sticks to use all channels, however that is not the case on 1151 and non-Threadripper Ryzen.


zeppelin04 said:


> I have the define c and it is surprisingly compact while still allowing atx boards.


Yeah it's pretty decent.  Lots of cable routing type of features and filters.


----------



## The VCR King

Tweaked list accordingly, go and look.

And I probably will stay with the current case I picked, the CM N200 because I like it's simplicity.


----------



## beers

Do you have any potential to migrate the copy of Windows you have on the Beast to this one?  Are you specifically targeting around $1k?  1600X is only $5 more, but there's also a Google Express deal going on where you can get $30 off, and potentially an 8 core.

https://slickdeals.net/f/10622276-g...x-6-core-cpu-170-free-shipping?src=SiteSearch

http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-1600x-cpus-8-working-cores-spotted-wild/


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> Do you have any potential to migrate the copy of Windows you have on the Beast to this one?  Are you specifically targeting around $1k?  1600X is only $5 more.


I still have the Windows 7 install disc and install key, I can probably re-use the install disc on the new rig and just restore the Beast's backup onto the new PC. Personally I want to use the 1600 so I don't have to also eat the costs of a cooler.

And my target is below $1000 but if that's impossible I will go as high as $1,100.

I'll tinker up another few possible part lists for you to look at.


----------



## The VCR King

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/G9wccf

an ATX variant of my microatx list. I actually kinda like the looks of it, so now the question is, will this perform well?


----------



## beers

I don't think the WD Black is worth ~$24 more than the Blue.  2 TB drives are also a similar price.


----------



## The VCR King

beers said:


> I don't think the WD Black is worth ~$24 more than the Blue.  2 TB drives are also a similar price.


Tbh the only reason I want the Black drive is because all my past PCs and my current Beast have had WD Black drives and I love them, they've never let me down.

However I _have_ had the WD Blue in my hotswap die and one in my laptop a few years ago. It's more of a preference type thing I guess


----------



## voyagerfan99

beers said:


> I don't think the WD Black is worth ~$24 more than the Blue.


Another year or two of warranty is worth it I'd say.


----------



## Intel_man

The random read/write in the WD Black is around double that of the blues in typical usage.

That silver memorex dvd player looks so ugly.


----------



## beers

Intel_man said:


> The random read/write in the WD Black is around double that of the blues in typical usage.


Just throw the difference into m.2, ****.


----------



## Intel_man

Or just a better sata ssd. His budget doesn't really warrant a m.2


----------



## johnb35

Currently you can get the 1tb Black at Microcenter for $60, sometimes I see them for $55.

http://www.microcenter.com/product/...s_35_Internal_Hard_Drive_-_WDBSLA0010HNC-NRSN


----------



## The VCR King

Here is what will most likely be my final part list. I like this, everything is compatible and it should perform just fine for what I need:
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/7Dmr7P


----------



## _Kyle_

Looks great buddy! Could save some buck on a Caviar Blue HDD, but all is good.


----------



## The VCR King

Deerling7 said:


> Looks great buddy! Could save some buck on a Caviar Blue HDD, but all is good.


I know but as I've said before I prefer the Black because I've always used them and know they're good & reliable plus they have a better warranty.

When I build this PC I'm going to re-purpose the beast as either a VPN server or a bitcoin miner.


----------



## _Kyle_

The VCR King said:


> I know but as I've said before I prefer the Black because I've always used them and know they're good & reliable plus they have a better warranty.
> 
> When I build this PC I'm going to re-purpose the beast as either a VPN server or a bitcoin miner.


Ok, WD Black stays. I don't think the beast will work well as a bitcoin miner.


----------



## The VCR King

Deerling7 said:


> Ok, WD Black stays. I don't think the beast will work well as a bitcoin miner.


Yeah probably not lol. I'll probably just use it as a server


----------



## Intel_man

Don't cheap out on a SanDisk ssd. Grab a 850 evo by Samsung


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> Don't cheap out on a SanDisk ssd. Grab a 850 evo by Samsung


How bad are the SanDisk ones? I'm on a $1000-1100 budget here


----------



## _Kyle_

The VCR King said:


> How bad are the SanDisk ones? I'm on a $1000-1100 budget here


Meh, they're ok-ish. PNY makes better budget drives.


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> How bad are the SanDisk ones? I'm on a $1000-1100 budget here


The 850 evo is not a significant increase in cost.


----------



## The VCR King

Deerling7 said:


> Meh, they're ok-ish. PNY makes better budget drives.


I'll check out PNY's offerings. The PC I had before the Beast had PNY ram in it and I liked it; so I have some brand familiarity with them


----------



## Intel_man

The PNY CS1311 is not good enough to be bought for $10 cheaper than the 850 EVO.


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> The PNY CS1311 is not good enough to be bought for $10 cheaper than the 850 EVO.


ok


----------



## zeppelin04

I have bought multiple 850 evos over the last couple of years and have been very satisfied.  They seem to be very popular and reliable.  The extra couple dollars was worth it to be comfortable with the build.  

How is the quality of that PSU? I have only used evga and Corsair so I don't have much experience with thermaltake.


----------



## Intel_man

He can grab a Corsair TX550M that is on sale right now instead. 

https://pcpartpicker.com/product/dD...d-semi-modular-atx-power-supply-cp-9020133-na


----------



## The VCR King

zeppelin04 said:


> How is the quality of that PSU? I have only used evga and Corsair so I don't have much experience with thermaltake.


I have a Thermatake Smart 650w PSU in the Beast and I love it. Nice quiet unit and it performs worlds better than the Cougar PSU that I had before.



Intel_man said:


> He can grab a Corsair TX550M that is on sale right now instead.
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/product/dD...d-semi-modular-atx-power-supply-cp-9020133-na


Idk, it doesn't have any reviews on it..


----------



## Intel_man

The VCR King said:


> I have a Thermatake Smart 650w PSU in the Beast and I love it. Nice quiet unit and it performs worlds *better than the Cougar PSU *that I had before.


That's not saying much... 


The VCR King said:


> Idk, it doesn't have any reviews on it..


Newegg has reviews on the unit. It's a better PSU than what you spec'd.


----------



## The VCR King

I revised the list again, go look. It still has the thermaltake psu on it cause I'm looking around at different psu units.


----------



## johnb35

The VCR King said:


> I revised the list again, go look. It still has the thermaltake psu on it cause I'm looking around at different psu units.


Link please.  Its always best to post the link in your new post instead of having people go hunt for it.


----------



## The VCR King

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/CrazyCalvinWilliams/saved/7Dmr7P


----------



## Intel_man

That memorex Cd drive needs to go man... Ruins the look of the case. Get one that's got a black front on it.


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> That memorex Cd drive needs to go man... Ruins the look of the case. Get one that's got a black front on it.


Ok. Everything else good otherwise?


----------



## Intel_man

Well the corsair tx550m is on sale right now, after Mir is cheaper than the thermaltake. 

It's got a 7 year warranty, 80+ Gold rating, and is semi modular.


----------



## The VCR King

Intel_man said:


> Well the corsair tx550m is on sale right now, after Mir is cheaper than the thermaltake.
> 
> It's got a 7 year warranty, 80+ Gold rating, and is semi modular.


Ok


----------



## Darren

Haven't read the whole thread but can you not reuse the old PSU.

The Corsair mentioned is a great PSU but you seem interested in saving money so figured I'd ask.


----------

